# Group shipping buy for Manzanita driftwood from Tom Barr



## plantbrain

Hi, 
This is a response to some folks who want driftwood. the deal is this, pay shipping cost, the wood is free. Yes, free.
It's considered a fire hazard in CA where this tree is everywhere. The fire Dept hacks it back from the roads for fire control.

I saw the little beaver sticks shipped in another thread.
Having pity and plenty of this same wood near, I can toss some in a box or several boxes and ship.

I can give the zip code here in Sacramento CA, 95817.
I can send longer pieces, say 100cm or 120 cm easily, or shorter pieces, you may also cut them up, cut angles, use slate etc to make arrangements. I drive up to regions where's a lot of it.
Old dead post fire regions are best, or rocky super dry spots.
I'll try and put the nicer pieces in for you folks, better than the stuff I've seen on line.
Not like there's none to chose from. Some of the smaller twigs are useful for nano tanks also, even down to say 2-3 liters.
So they work very well for a wide range of tanks and can be bundled together, attached to slate to make a nice root/tree very easily. 

The wood itself is dense, but not that heavy, it's adapted to soak up water when it's wet, and survive like few other species when dry and hot, even more/as much as deserts species. 
I will not add padding etc, just pack the wood till it's fairly tight packed.

Go to the post office, get the customs form, ship and then that's it.

It'll be a week or two more till I head up. I might head up Tues, but not sure just yet.
I do research up near the place, and might look for some more at the nice spot I found recently.

Most of the Manzy will sink etc, get a wire brush, scrub it some, soak, scrub, and then it should sink fairly well. Might take a few days to soak up, but every piece I've ever had sank after a bit. Placing a rock or adding a little bit of slate took care of any issues till it soaked. 

I can take some pics on how to clean and prep, where to cut etc.

Basic stuff.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Dave Spencer

Count me in, Tom!

Could you be a little clearer on what is required from us Limeys?

Dave.


----------



## zig

Tom there is only one problem here....you are going to be swamped with requests!! seriously.

I would love to get some if it was possible.


----------



## Stu Worrall

havent a clue how it would work and who to send to but count me in and thanks for thinking of us over here!


----------



## Nelson

hi Tom,
me too  
neil


----------



## Tony Swinney

Yep, count me in too  - I'd like some 100cm bits to choose from    

Tony


----------



## johnny70

Count me in to please, I'd be wanting smaller stuff if that was possible? upto 60cm  

JOHNNY


----------



## Superman

How about someone getting some sent who's going to George's demo day at TGM? Then they could hand it out there as there are a lot of us going there?
If that's the case then I don't mind receiving it the job lot?


----------



## Steve Smith

I'd be interested too 

What are we suggesting here, shove loads into a big box and combine shipping or lots of smaller boxes?


----------



## Superman

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I'd be interested too
> 
> What are we suggesting here, shove loads into a big box and combine shipping or lots of smaller boxes?



One big box to one person over here who'll then send out or drop off.


----------



## LondonDragon

Nice one Tom, I would be interested in some in the future, I will let the people that need it now to get the first batch.
Your help in this is much appreciated Tom, thanks


----------



## GreenNeedle

Count me in for some smaller pieces (<40cm)

AC


----------



## Steve Smith

Perhaps to keep costs down, if no ones in a big rush shipping via surface mail (takes about 4 - 6 weeks I believe) might be a good way to cut the postage costs.


----------



## Thomas McMillan

I'd be intetested in some smaller bits (less than 50cm).

How about Tom sends the wood to a founder, and we hold a sort of 'UKAPS Auction' to raise a bit of money?


----------



## GreenNeedle

That would mean all the best bits go to those who have money (or have a job  )

AC


----------



## Thomas McMillan

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> That would mean all the best bits go to those who have money (or have a job  )
> 
> AC



That's true I guess... and come to think of it, I'm not one of them!


----------



## altaaffe

It must be worth you guys that live close getting together and sorting out a batch.
Makes me living in the far North seem even more isolated.


----------



## Superman

I don't mind sorting it being sent to me then dividing it all up amongst people.


----------



## Steve Smith

How about getting hold of a large batch of manzanite to sell to raise funds for the society at the Festival of Fishkeeping?


----------



## plantbrain

As far details, you guys work that out amongst yer selves.
So if you want some shipped to Scotland, some to L town, and some to York, no sweat.

Ground/sea etc is fine with me.
Cost you less.

Main thing is shipping, that's the only cost to you folks.
Consider it a donation, one man's garbage, is another's gold.

I have lots of sizes to chose and cut down to whatever sized tanks you might have, but few of you have tanks over 180cm and most in the 60-120 cm range, making this ideal wood.

I've collected driftwood for some 25 years, I think I've only bought LFS maybe 3 pieces in my life.
I did this long before I kept plants 100%(about 15 years ago), and I also collected petrified wood at local Volcano's near here. Sorry, not free there
I keep or donate to the Geology museum.

So if you want the shipment split up some way, just let me know.
I'll pack it up, then give you weight/size and origin ship point. From there, you may calculate the ship cost.
I'll take down to the shipper, get an actual weight, pay and off it'll go. I'll email the actual cost for the shipment.

I have boxes laying around, so that's no cost, not real concerns if a few branches break etc, so no packing, plenty of wood up in them thar hills. So ship is the only issue.

Organize a group or groups that will take charge of the % cost from each, then a destination/pick up point.

Then I'll post a method for cleaning and soaking the wood, how to attach to slate if need be, and different ways to make the branches look fairly cool and stay in place(sinking is less of an issue, but there are some semi creative methods for making root mass balls, keeping things in place etc).

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## samc

im also interested as i daid before on the other thread but if its all been taken dont worry


----------



## Nelson

hi Tom,
do you know who you will use for shipping.usps,dhl etc,and maybe guess a weight for a box,say 1.5 metre's,just a rough guess so we calculate shipping.  
thanks
neil


----------



## glenn

can i have in on this depending on the shipping cost.

tom can i suggest making a list on this thread of all the people who want some manzi. then get back to us once you have colected it, weighed it up for shipping then give us the price we pay. then the cost gets divided by the number of people on the list, and we pay you indivudaly via paypal or however you like?



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> I don't mind sorting it being sent to me then dividing it all up amongst people.


-nice idea, would you then post it on to us if we then pay your for the posting?

EDIT: Tom, could you pick me out a centrepeice for a 100cm tank plese.


----------



## Superman

Yer, I don't mind getting some/all to me and I'll ship it via royal mail etc in the uk.
Each person would pay p&p from the uk bit and a bit extra to cover Tom's costs.


----------



## plantbrain

nelson said:
			
		

> hi Tom,
> do you know who you will use for shipping.usps,dhl etc,and maybe guess a weight for a box,say 1.5 metre's,just a rough guess so we calculate shipping.
> thanks
> neil



I can use whichever you folks prefer.
Cheaper etc. I think USPS will be cheaper, but the size restriction might be a problem.

I just redid my 120 Gal which turned out pretty nice considering the fish where still in it.
So I have a good idea of the sizes and uses you folks will need. Much easier to collect that vs the 8ft x 3 ft tanks. You have to collect the wood yourself because they simply do not sell monster pieces.This stuff, after prepping it, is much like ADA's "Old black wood", not as dark, but perhaps a bit more twist and character.

I think the USPS has a size restriction on the parcel shipping sizes.
DHL can ship whatever they can carry, up to about 30 kg, which is a lot of wood.
I think UPS as well, but they can be more $.
Since this is your $$$, check into it and see who has the best deal/method.
The wood is free.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## GreenNeedle

glenn said:
			
		

> tom can i suggest making a list on this thread of all the people who want some manzi. then get back to us once you have colected it, weighed it up for shipping then give us the price we pay. then the cost gets divided by the number of people on the list, and we pay you indivudaly via paypal or however you like?



I think the whole plan may have people backing out if we are just dividing the costs.  Better to do it proportionally to how much each person wants but that may mean 1 person has to make the initial outlay


----------



## Garuf

I'm interested in the most gnarly, most twisted and most time worn. I'm not sure on the group shipping idea though, it'll mean who ever gets there first gets all the best stuff.


----------



## glenn

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> I think the whole plan may have people backing out if we are just dividing the costs.  Better to do it proportionally to how much each person wants but that may mean 1 person has to make the initial outlay



yeah i though of that arfter i posted it...this would mean some one who wants a bit for a nanno would be paying fore someons wood to go in a 180L also   wouldent you have to weigh the peices indivdualy then for this to work? 



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> I'm interested in the most gnarly, most twisted and most time worn. I'm not sure on the group shipping idea though, it'll mean who ever gets there first gets all the best stuff.


i dont think its who gets there 1st...tom will know who wants what and i would think would label the wood with a name?


----------



## Simon D

Count me in if someone can organise it.

I'd be happy to pay P&P and more, but we need to know where we stand unfortunately or they'll be tears before bedtime.

nice thought Glen, I was thinking the same but asking a bit much from Tom as he's helping much.

I'd take the task on myself but haven't got the time spare to re-distribute as I  only want  a very small amout personally so the rest would be of no use to me. Allocation (IMO) is the problem, not $$$s.

Where is our leader? Step forward now and give us an answer!


----------



## glenn

superman said he wouldent mind receiving the job jot then redistributing it from there the people who paid for it. he would need paypall'ing money for p&p though of he did this.


----------



## Simon D

I'm happy with Superman to deal with this.


----------



## a1Matt

I am posting to express my interest in this as well.

Am happy to get some wood via superman and pay him p+p costs (or anyone else that offers) or I am happy to arrange and take shipment for the London area and hold a UKAPS Manzanita day at my house (SE9, Bromley Kent\London borders) where all interested parties would collect the wood then. Whilst happy to offer to take shipment I would not be interested in posting wood on again. Would have the advantage that people can get more choice over the wood they want then.

I don't want to step on Clarks toes, more to try to lessen the burden on him and maybe also kick start some London based meet ups   

Replies to let me know what people think of this idea would be appreciated.

EDIT - forgot to say THANKS TOM! You are a nice guy


----------



## LondonDragon

a1Matt said:
			
		

> I don't want to step on Clarks toes, more to try to lessen the burden on him and maybe also kick start some London based meet ups


I am keen on a London meet up too, I can host something at my place aswell, not big but should be enough for a London meet. I can also take delivery for some wood at work if necessary.


----------



## Superman

I'm at the Stoop next Sunday too, shame it might be too early for me to get the delivery.

How much are we talking about RE the shipping from the US to UK?


----------



## Nelson

hi,
it's all about weight.try here http://ircalc.usps.gov/default.aspx?Mod ... &CID=10150 .max box size  .................  Maximum length: 46 inches
Maximum width: 35 inches
Maximum height: 46 inches
dhl and ups want from and to zip code's to calculate cost.
neil


----------



## YzemaN

a1Matt said:
			
		

> I don't want to step on Clarks toes, more to try to lessen the burden on him and maybe also kick start some London based meet ups


Weee... A London UKaps meet. I might be interested, even though I'll be moving in the summer. Always good to have some scaping materials


----------



## a1Matt

nelson said:
			
		

> hi,
> it's all about weight.try here http://ircalc.usps.gov/default.aspx?Mod ... &CID=10150 .max box size  .................  Maximum length: 46 inches
> Maximum width: 35 inches
> Maximum height: 46 inches
> dhl and ups want from and to zip code's to calculate cost.
> neil



Thanks Neil.  I was thinking along the same lines... 

Tom - can you supply a zip code?  Does not have to be precise, within the nearest state would probably be good enough for us to start comparing carriers and thresh out some rough costs.

If you have any idea of the weight that a package of wood of the above dimensions would come to that would be helpful as well. (not that we would all be getting that much each, but it is as good a starting point as any)


----------



## GreenNeedle

You're probably looking at a few hundred to several hundred Â£ for a pallet box/crate even by sea!!!

AC


----------



## a1Matt

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> You're probably looking at a few hundred to several hundred Â£ for a pallet box/crate even by sea!!!
> 
> AC



I don't mind putting Â£100 or therabouts upfront and then recouping it at point of re-distributing it.
That USPS calculator quotes a 50lbs package for 10 day delivery at $165.78 which I would be happy with.

Will wait to see if Tom can come back with any indication of location and weight, then will look around at more options.


----------



## Nelson

hi,
the max box size was for usps only.could go bigger with dhl,ups etc.
neil


----------



## a1Matt

Hi Neil, gotcha  I just figured it would be a good starting point. I do not really have a concept of how much Manzanita weighs\space it occupies. I think Tom will be able to provide some rough figures off the top of his head, so I am not worrying about it for now.

I like the fact that Tom says he will densely pack it with only the wood and no packing materials.  That puts my mind at ease that the amount of wood we will get (however much that may be!) will warrant the shipping costs.


----------



## glenn

a1Matt said:
			
		

> I like the fact that Tom says he will densely pack it with only the wood and no packing materials.  That puts my mind at ease that the amount of wood we will get (however much that may be!) will warrant the shipping costs.


yes, we will definatly get our moneys worth for toms efforts, i thinks thats why so many people are intrested.


			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> That USPS calculator quotes a 50lbs package for 10 day delivery at $165.78 which I would be happy with.


 thats a excelent price for 50lb of wood. thanks for the info


----------



## plantbrain

30lb box, plenty for 2-3 tanks of normal size will run 70$ US Dollars.

You would get it fairly fast.

2-3 boxes shipped to various spots should work.
30lb of a Manzy is a fair amount.

I'll find some decent stuff since it is costing $$$ to ship.
Wanna make it worth while for you all.

My Zip is 95817, Sacramento, CA

I'll keep the longest piece to about 46".
I just ran by a lot yesterday on my "mountain" run. 
Cannot collect there, but the view is awesome.
Flowers are blooming, the grass is green(last only 12 weeks or so, then all turns brown).

Since these are smaller sizes, I can nab plenty, those larger tree display pieces are harder to find.

Shoot me a PM and I'll give the email and paypal info for the people receiving the wood.
I'll ship first, then if the cost is reasonable etc, go for it.
Then send an email to you folks and then you can pay actual shipping via paypal or however works best for you.

I'll take a few pics prior to shipment to let you know what you are getting also.

Each set will have a few pics.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain

For cost per piece, simply take the total weight, and then divide the ship cost.

Then chip in per kg of wood, say 165$ for 50lbs= 3.30 a pound.
Typical prices here:

4.99, ADA old black wood is 8.99$ per pound, so 50lbs = 450$!

Look around for sea transport pricing/slower methods, cheaper cost.
You still get a lot for weight with Manzy, a better return than most wood types.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Tony Swinney

Thats great Tom, and very generous of you too   

I'd love some large bits, and I'm happy to take delivery of a box or 2 to my place in Surrey if that helps folks out.  I work from home, so its nice and easy !

I could then deliver to either Dans bbq or the TGM day, of of course folks can collect from me no prob.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Thomas McMillan

So, shall we start a list of who *definately* wants some and how many bits, what size/shape etc.

*Thomas McMillan:* (not sure how many) branchy bits, 20-40cm.


----------



## Tony Swinney

Good plan Thomas   

Thomas McMillan: (not sure how many) branchy bits, 20-40cm.
Tonser: lots of bits up to around 70cm  (happy to help with shipping if needed).


----------



## Steve Smith

Thomas McMillan: (not sure how many) branchy bits, 20-40cm.
Tonser: lots of bits up to around 70cm (happy to help with shipping if needed).
Steve Smith: tiny to medium 5 - 50cm


----------



## samc

i still want some but am not quite sure how its going to be done   i cant make the bbq or the tgm day


----------



## Thomas McMillan

samc said:
			
		

> i still want some but am not quite sure how its going to be done   i cant make the bbq or the tgm day



I can't either - it can always be sent to you though!


----------



## samc

cool stuff count me in 

Thomas McMillan: (not sure how many) branchy bits, 20-40cm.
Tonser: lots of bits up to around 70cm (happy to help with shipping if needed).
Steve Smith: tiny to medium 5 - 50cm 
sam clowsley: 15-30cm straighter pieces   (about 12-15 if possible)


----------



## plantbrain

I think folks will wanna pick and chose all together. It's hard as many will eye certain pieces, and some will no longer be friends afterward  

Fights may ensue.

But honestly, you need to put the batches into the best groups for the sizes you have for the tanks.
A saw to quickly zip off pieces to the right size will help.
Slate bottoms(they sell tiles of slate 25cm squre or 30cm sq etc), can be used and ceramic drill bit is the best for making holes for screws if you want to make a rossette root pinwheel effect that will not move.

You can cut the pieces at angles to get all sorts of effects.
I'll find some hollowed logs or pieces with nooks and crannies for plecos and other fish concerns.

So I'd suggest you all get together once the wood comes in, then make groups of the wood and a few spare bits based on everyone's opinion in the group, then divy it up based on who has what as far as the tank.

The goal is to get the best match for the tank size.
You can trim the wood down from there.

The sizes you folks are after are easy to find.
The larger cool one are tougher, but even for a 120 Cm tank, no issue.
I'll be after character more than anything.

A wire brush and a 30-50 Gallon trash can to soak will be useful. Soak first for 1-2 days, then take out and let dry a bit(1-2 hours), then brush off the grey, lichen etc, any dirt, spray down good, then soak some more. Repeat maybe 1-2x. Get the wood clean. Any really soft or whitish air wood/dry rot, cut out with a knife. 
It has no bad "bacteria or parasites".

You can easily drill into it also to make caves, or holes for fish, plecos, etc, do this only where aesthetically pleasing and refrain otherwise, or place holes over of site from main view. 

Wood is a really nice medium to work with, much easier to modify than rock and lots lighter, easier to get a 3D shape to your layout.

Rock is good for placement of wood, stabilizing it etc, and for open layouts for those damn fish that always hide.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## glenn

me too please...

Thomas McMillan: (not sure how many) branchy bits, 20-40cm.
Tonser: lots of bits up to around 70cm (happy to help with shipping if needed).
Steve Smith: tiny to medium 5 - 50cm 
sam clowsley: 15-30cm straighter pieces  (about 12-15 if possible)
Glenn Eldridge: 1 big peice up to 70cm (a centre peice for a 100cm aquarium basicaly)-somthing with character


----------



## Nelson

hi,

Thomas McMillan: (not sure how many) branchy bits, 20-40cm.
Tonser: lots of bits up to around 70cm (happy to help with shipping if needed).
Steve Smith: tiny to medium 5 - 50cm 
sam clowsley: 15-30cm straighter pieces  (about 12-15 if possible)
Glenn Eldridge: 1 big peice up to 70cm (a centre peice for a 100cm aquarium basicaly)-somthing with character 
nelson:40-70cm bits + some smaller bits.pretty floral branch would be nice


----------



## GreenNeedle

Thomas McMillan: (not sure how many) branchy bits, 20-40cm.
Tonser: lots of bits up to around 70cm (happy to help with shipping if needed).
Steve Smith: tiny to medium 5 - 50cm 
sam clowsley: 15-30cm straighter pieces  (about 12-15 if possible)
Glenn Eldridge: 1 big peice up to 70cm (a centre peice for a 100cm aquarium basicaly)-somthing with character 
nelson:40-70cm bits + some smaller bits.pretty floral branch would be nice 
Supercoley1 : Lots of smaller pieces 10cm - 30cm.  As many as I can get for Â£25 total 

AC


----------



## Thomas McMillan

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Thomas McMillan: (not sure how many - about 5/6 depending on price etc) branchy bits, 20-40cm.
> Tonser: lots of bits up to around 70cm (happy to help with shipping if needed).
> Steve Smith: tiny to medium 5 - 50cm
> sam clowsley: 15-30cm straighter pieces  (about 12-15 if possible)
> Glenn Eldridge: 1 big peice up to 70cm (a centre peice for a 100cm aquarium basicaly)-somthing with character
> nelson:40-70cm bits + some smaller bits.pretty floral branch would be nice
> Supercoley1 : Lots of smaller pieces 10cm - 30cm.  As many as I can get for Â£25 total
> 
> AC


----------



## plantbrain

So a mix, mostly smaller pieces, some straighter, some gnarled, I'll find a couple of centerpieces.
I'll look for some nice gnarled smaller pieces also.

These are generally all from the same place, I'll try another place also that has more of the smaller stuff that's straighter.

This is the typical region and locations some of the nicer stuff comes from:

this is about 30-40cm tall






This little tree is about 25cm tall



 

You can see how tough they have it.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> SuperColey1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas McMillan: (not sure how many - about 5/6 depending on price etc) branchy bits, 20-40cm.
> Tonser: lots of bits up to around 70cm (happy to help with shipping if needed).
> Steve Smith: tiny to medium 5 - 50cm
> sam clowsley: 15-30cm straighter pieces  (about 12-15 if possible)
> Glenn Eldridge: 1 big peice up to 70cm (a centre peice for a 100cm aquarium basicaly)-somthing with character
> nelson:40-70cm bits + some smaller bits.pretty floral branch would be nice
> Supercoley1 : Lots of smaller pieces 10cm - 30cm.  As many as I can get for Â£25 total
> 
> AC
Click to expand...


3-4lbs
10lbs say
3lbs
5-9lbs
8lbs
5-6lbs
10lbs

Probably at about 50-70lbs here with extras.
If you do 2 boxes, then you can add about 2x this amount.

Honestly..........it'll be worth it because you can ebay the extras, add to slate etc, sell them for $$, or to help provide funding for the club, events, food, booze, Tropica products/plants, etc.

Then you cherry pick and no fighting, or much less over who gets what piece.
Then you also recoup some of the ship cost. Or keep it for another tank not yet in the place yet
I'll find some decent boxes about the max limits for the weight, size restriction for USPS.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## johnny70

Thomas McMillan: (not sure how many) branchy bits, 20-40cm.
Tonser: lots of bits up to around 70cm (happy to help with shipping if needed).
Steve Smith: tiny to medium 5 - 50cm 
sam clowsley: 15-30cm straighter pieces  (about 12-15 if possible)
Glenn Eldridge: 1 big peice up to 70cm (a centre peice for a 100cm aquarium basicaly)-somthing with character
nelson:40-70cm bits + some smaller bits.pretty floral branch would be nice 
johnny70:small-medium 10-50cm, branchy and straight bits (would need mine shipped to me, doubt I can get to the meets)

Cheers,


----------



## a1Matt

Thomas McMillan: (not sure how many) branchy bits, 20-40cm.
Tonser: lots of bits up to around 70cm (happy to help with shipping if needed).
Steve Smith: tiny to medium 5 - 50cm 
sam clowsley: 15-30cm straighter pieces  (about 12-15 if possible)
Glenn Eldridge: 1 big peice up to 70cm (a centre peice for a 100cm aquarium basicaly)-somthing with character
nelson:40-70cm bits + some smaller bits.pretty floral branch would be nice 
johnny70:small-medium 10-50cm, branchy and straight bits (would need mine shipped to me, doubt I can get to the meets)
a1matt: a piece for a 3 foot tank, one that fills the tank. and then another one for the same size tank again.  A couple of nano size centrepieces.  Then a handful of branchy bits as well. I like gnarly\twisted wood.


----------



## Nelson

hi all,
been looking at usps again and their cheap price's are for a diddy little box.  http://ircalc.usps.gov/IntlMailServices ... 0&O=0&sd=0 .also max size is different from another page :!: .shipping by sea all want containers or wooden boxes and loads of Â£Â£Â£.need someone a bit smarter than me to look into it :? 
thanks
neil


----------



## james3200

Our company has a 40' container of distribution transformers coming from New York in about 8 weeks time. If it was packed up right and i knew the dimensions, I might be able to get the freight forwarder to add it if it was delivered to NY port.



> I am keen on a London meet up



Ditto


----------



## a1Matt

james3200 said:
			
		

> Our company has a 40' container of distribution transformers coming from New York in about 8 weeks time. If it was packed up right and i knew the dimensions, I might be able to get the freight forwarder to add it if it was delivered to NY port.



This is an exciting development!  If this works out it will be fantastic.  



			
				james3200 said:
			
		

> I am keen on a London meet up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto
Click to expand...


great


----------



## GreenNeedle

nelson said:
			
		

> shipping by sea all want containers or wooden boxes and loads of Â£Â£Â£.need someone a bit smarter than me to look into it :?



Hence why I was talking about pallet boxes/crates 

AC


----------



## a1Matt

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> nelson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shipping by sea all want containers or wooden boxes and loads of Â£Â£Â£.need someone a bit smarter than me to look into it :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence why I was talking about pallet boxes/crates
> 
> AC
Click to expand...


@Andy -   I apologise for correcting you before.  

@Neil - I doubt I am smarter, but I will look into it


----------



## GreenNeedle

> @Andy -   I apologise for correcting you before.



No probs.  I didn't notice you had 'corrected' me.  Looking back through still can't see it 

I used to ship stuff out to africa/asia and we always put crates/pallet boxes into containers.  Was expensive even then but still much cheaper than airfreight.

AC


----------



## Garuf

Has some one asked Tom if he has enough wood to fill a 40foot container?! that's an awful lot of wood.


----------



## GreenNeedle

No but pallet boxes/crates and all other sea freight tends to go into containers for the journey.

Even courier companies that send internationally like Parcel Force will use containers for sea freight and then at the other end it will be seperated again.

Therefore James' supplier's container will just have another box/pallet/crate within it.

AC


----------



## plantbrain

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> No but pallet boxes/crates and all other sea freight tends to go into containers for the journey.
> 
> Even courier companies that send internationally like Parcel Force will use containers for sea freight and then at the other end it will be seperated again.
> 
> Therefore James' supplier's container will just have another box/pallet/crate within it.
> 
> AC



I can palletize a batch if you wish, then drop off at a cargo place in Oakland or SF area.
Just tell me where or if they transport from Sacramento etc overland to the East coast.

Not an issue.

Have truck, pallets etc, and can drop off, they just fork lift it on and off it goes.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Tony Swinney

Pallet / crate sounds like a great plan James, if you can arrange that.  It'll give me an excuse to come and see your Wilds


----------



## Ejack

Hi Guys,

is there still any room to be able to request a few pieces, 3-4 roughly 30-40cm long?

Jack


----------



## Nelson

hi jack,
nothing has be sorted for sure yet.theres a list in the thread.just get your name on it  
neil


----------



## Ejack

Thanks neil

If I can be put on the list that would be great, but should there be too many people already it's cool with me feel free to remove me  dont want to cause any additional hassle or work for someone.


----------



## a1Matt

Thomas McMillan: (not sure how many) branchy bits, 20-40cm.
Tonser: lots of bits up to around 70cm (happy to help with shipping if needed).
Steve Smith: tiny to medium 5 - 50cm 
sam clowsley: 15-30cm straighter pieces  (about 12-15 if possible)
Glenn Eldridge: 1 big peice up to 70cm (a centre peice for a 100cm aquarium basicaly)-somthing with character
nelson:40-70cm bits + some smaller bits.pretty floral branch would be nice 
johnny70:small-medium 10-50cm, branchy and straight bits (would need mine shipped to me, doubt I can get to the meets)
a1matt: a piece for a 3 foot tank, one that fills the tank. and then another one for the same size tank again. A couple of nano size centrepieces. Then a handful of branchy bits as well. I like gnarly\twisted wood.
Ejack: a few pieces, 3-4 roughly 30-40cm long

I've added you to the list Jack 
I do no think there is a shortage of wood, we are in the process of organising cost effective shipping at the moment.


----------



## james3200

> Pallet / crate sounds like a great plan James, if you can arrange that. It'll give me an excuse to come and see your Wilds



I will know in about a week to 10 days how much space will be left in the container

Welcome any time


----------



## a1Matt

james3200 said:
			
		

> Pallet / crate sounds like a great plan James, if you can arrange that. It'll give me an excuse to come and see your Wilds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will know in about a week to 10 days how much space will be left in the container
> 
> Welcome any time
Click to expand...


I am only a 30min drive from Croydon (when the traffic is behaving) and would love to see your Wilds as well.


----------



## james3200

Sure no problem, the office is just past Airport House on the Purley Way. If a few people want to come and see them at once that would be cool, PM me


----------



## plantbrain

You know, I can simply send some small dead old trees and let you folks carve them up to whatever sizes you need.
They run about 90cm or so, and then the branches can be trimmed to suit.

A little careful breaking and roughing up with a wire brush can add a less obvious break.
We have lots of trees about this size(fields/hillsides full).
They also do not weight much.

I think I'll just get a dozen or so. No one is after things bigger than 70cm it seems.
I might find some larger flat pieces, they make good terracing wood. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## BINKSY1973

Iwould be interested in some bits, for a 2 foot tank, and a 4 ft tank.


Cheers Gordon.


----------



## Simon D

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Thomas McMillan: (not sure how many) branchy bits, 20-40cm.
> Tonser: lots of bits up to around 70cm (happy to help with shipping if needed).
> Steve Smith: tiny to medium 5 - 50cm
> sam clowsley: 15-30cm straighter pieces  (about 12-15 if possible)
> Glenn Eldridge: 1 big peice up to 70cm (a centre peice for a 100cm aquarium basicaly)-somthing with character
> nelson:40-70cm bits + some smaller bits.pretty floral branch would be nice
> johnny70:small-medium 10-50cm, branchy and straight bits (would need mine shipped to me, doubt I can get to the meets)
> a1matt: a piece for a 3 foot tank, one that fills the tank. and then another one for the same size tank again. A couple of nano size centrepieces. Then a handful of branchy bits as well. I like gnarly\twisted wood.
> Ejack: a few pieces, 3-4 roughly 30-40cm long
> SimonD: 4 or 5 lengths 40 - 70cm combination of branched/straight. Whatever I'm sure it'll be good and can make it work!


----------



## YzemaN

Count me in!


> Thomas McMillan: (not sure how many) branchy bits, 20-40cm.
> Tonser: lots of bits up to around 70cm (happy to help with shipping if needed).
> Steve Smith: tiny to medium 5 - 50cm
> sam clowsley: 15-30cm straighter pieces  (about 12-15 if possible)
> Glenn Eldridge: 1 big peice up to 70cm (a centre peice for a 100cm aquarium basicaly)-somthing with character
> nelson:40-70cm bits + some smaller bits.pretty floral branch would be nice
> johnny70:small-medium 10-50cm, branchy and straight bits (would need mine shipped to me, doubt I can get to the meets)
> a1matt: a piece for a 3 foot tank, one that fills the tank. and then another one for the same size tank again. A couple of nano size centrepieces. Then a handful of branchy bits as well. I like gnarly\twisted wood.
> Ejack: a few pieces, 3-4 roughly 30-40cm long
> SimonD: 4 or 5 lengths 40 - 70cm combination of branched/straight. Whatever I'm sure it'll be good and can make it work!
> YzemaN: Enough to fill a 4 footer. I've been quite envious of the 180G "pesky" tank in Tom's living room


----------



## plantbrain

I just got back with a truck load full. Lots of nice stuff, I'll brush some of the wood for you.
I'll go up again Sunday for some more near the Yuba pass where I Mt Bike(so that's my excuse).
I'll post some pics of the wood.

Just let me know what you all work out for shipping method.
USPS or a pallet out of Oakland/SF etc, or train to NY/East coast then ship.

A pallet will hold a lot of wood.
Cost is the only issue.
The wood is not that heavy, and not that fragile either. 

So boxes are fine also.

Give me about 1 more week or so,m then I ship however you want, I'll post some pics of the pieces here in a day or so.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Tony Swinney

Thats great, thanks Tom.  I look forward to the pics   

Tony


----------



## Themuleous

Had anyone sorted postage?  I asked DHL and they said ~Â£200 to ship 25kg from USA to UK.

Sam


----------



## Nick16

well if it is 200 then there is 11 of you wanting wood so that makes it under Â£20


----------



## Themuleous

Yeh there is onward postage as well I guess, but that should be too much and I guess overall its cheaper than buying it.

Who's gonna stump up for the initial postage? Â£200 is a fair investment.

Sam


----------



## GreenNeedle

DHL is airfreight 

AC


----------



## plantbrain

Here's a typical Haul from up about these here parts:






Here's how to to clean things up some:

Before:




Hose down good, then brush carefully to get any soft stuff off:

After the brush:














I have to wait another few weeks for the nice small trees that might be better suited to what many of you want, the snow is still 4 ft deep up there. the higher altitudes and short growing season produces smaller trees, bonsai's if you will.

They come from about 7000 ft, old past low intensity burn sites.
I'll see here soon though, but 2 weeks before I can get back up that way.
About 3 hours from here drive.
The other pics above is only at 3000ft, no snow there.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain

The above batch of wood is about 200lbs for an example, but is enough to do a 1000 Gallon tank at least. 
The smaller twiggy branch pieces are much lighter though, you'd get 2-3x the amount for 200lbs I'd say if the larger logs/pieces are removed.. I'll maximize weight.

To deal with gas cost getting this, the left overs will be donated to the local clubs and I'll ask for gas donation.
I can easily raise 60$ for the gas bill and should have plenty of left over pieces. the SF Bay group has 50-100folks at most meetings, and they all clamor for it. The local group here is closer to the wood, we sort of laugh at folks making a hoopla over it.



Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Verminator

YzemaN said:
			
		

> Count me in!
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas McMillan: (not sure how many) branchy bits, 20-40cm.
> Tonser: lots of bits up to around 70cm (happy to help with shipping if needed).
> Steve Smith: tiny to medium 5 - 50cm
> sam clowsley: 15-30cm straighter pieces  (about 12-15 if possible)
> Glenn Eldridge: 1 big peice up to 70cm (a centre peice for a 100cm aquarium basicaly)-somthing with character
> nelson:40-70cm bits + some smaller bits.pretty floral branch would be nice
> johnny70:small-medium 10-50cm, branchy and straight bits (would need mine shipped to me, doubt I can get to the meets)
> a1matt: a piece for a 3 foot tank, one that fills the tank. and then another one for the same size tank again. A couple of nano size centrepieces. Then a handful of branchy bits as well. I like gnarly\twisted wood.
> Ejack: a few pieces, 3-4 roughly 30-40cm long
> SimonD: 4 or 5 lengths 40 - 70cm combination of branched/straight. Whatever I'm sure it'll be good and can make it work!
> YzemaN: Enough to fill a 4 footer. I've been quite envious of the 180G "pesky" tank in Tom's living room
> Verminator: 5 to 6 pieces between 40-60cm in length for a 3ft setup. Aiming for root like system with Echi's in the near future.
Click to expand...


Not to sure how this system is working, and how i'll get "my" wood or how payment is going to come about, but i'm in!


----------



## plantbrain

$$$ wise, here's my deal.
I think it might be better if you folks get together after the wood comes in, divide up the wood, use a scale, then tally the total cost and divide by a fair % for each person's "take". The pieces you all are looking for are smaller and light. I can pack a lot into a 30-40lb(not kg) box, say enough for 5 folk's request above.

The pallet method might be a bit tough.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Verminator

Although the UK isnt exactly a vast place in comparison to many other countries (such as the USA) its still going to be odd all the wood going to one place and then being distributed out to others further afield. I have no doubts about the 'fairness' in how its done, i don't doubt this at all. Just question the extra hassle and cost od getting it those fairly out of the way. I'm in the west midlands so i'm very central to most places.

I'm not putting myself forward for anything, so don't think it! Haha.


----------



## plantbrain

Well, with 2-3-4 boxes shipped to central locations , that might seem easier at the end of the day is what I'm saying.

Whatever you folks think works well, I have one box ready, it'll be 2 weeks later till I get to the other 2-3 boxes.
Snow is covering most of the area where I collect from that's best suited for what most are looking for.

When that melts, I'll head up.
Do my MT biking and plant collecting, then nab a truck load of wood.
It does not need as much brushing as the larger pieces either.
Should be fairly clean.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## glenn

hi plant brain...just wondering if the snow has melted yet?   i cant wait


----------



## Superman

Its come to light that I can't organise getting the shipment to me and can't really afford the outlay due to a few unexpected bills. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## plantbrain

glenn said:
			
		

> hi plant brain...just wondering if the snow has melted yet?   i cant wait



It was about 40C for a few days here, but at 2300 meters, it's still fairly cool at night.
I might try this or the following weekend.
I saw snow at 2900 meters and at 2800 meters, so......

We might have another storm come in this week, we need the rain/snow here.

But it will push back the date to get the rest of it. I might find some new spots perhaps.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## a1Matt

Sorry guys. I am going to have to drop out of this for financial reasons as well.
Lets keep our fingers crossed that James can squeeze some space in his pallet.
I can pay someone upfront for my share of wood, should someone else be able to pick this up, but I can not put out a large outlay myself anymore.

EDIT - having to write this post has made me a bit sad.  Please all realise this is not something I have casually said OK too, then just changed my mind on. I have PM'ed Tom with the reasons for my dropping out. Sorry again.


----------



## plantbrain

Snowing up where I was planning on collecting this weekend..........damn.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Verminator

I can't really afford this any time soon myself. I actually have to postpone completely redoing my tank aswell and possibly my planned holiday to dominican republic currently. Such is the case with my finances. If this doesnt happen for a little while or is something that can be re-done in a year or so (who knows) i may be able to afford it then. 

Given the economical climate i hope people can sympathise that tank wood isnt high up on my list of neccesitys


----------



## fishkeeper

Hi

As I'm only 16 I cant drive or anything and my parents wouldn't drive me around to collect wood off people.

Would it be possible to send me some wood separately to my house? Id be looking for wood of about 30-60cm long of all different shapes (amounts of branches, cool designs etc)

Would this be possible?


----------



## a1Matt

There is a newer thread than this here: viewtopic.php?f=21&t=5895&hilit=manzanita&start=40

Might be worth posting there


----------



## fishkeeper

a1Matt said:
			
		

> There is a newer thread than this here: http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.ph ... a&start=40
> 
> Might be worth posting there




Thanks a1Matt


----------



## Tony Swinney

As the wood is on its way, we've locked this and the other threads, and collated all the info into a new thread here:

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=6687


----------

